
Understanding nested list comprehension syntax in Python - spapas82
http://spapas.github.io/2016/04/27/python-nested-list-comprehensions/
======
azaras
My rule of thumb: Better for loops when there is more than one "for" and one
"if" in a list comprehension.

I think it is more pythonic.

Zen of python: Explicit is better than implicit. Simple is better than
complex. Sparse is better than dense. Readability counts.

